# Sauvegarde Notability impossible !



## Rollmops (17 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous


J' utilise l'appli Notability et je voudrais en sauvegarder les documents.


J'ai sélectionné "ICloud" dans les réglages de Notability mais quand je vais dans "mes fichiers"/ "Icloud drive" les document de Notability ne sont pas présents.


De même, j’ai sélectionné One drive  même résultat !


Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller ?


----------



## Chris K (17 Juillet 2019)

Rollmops a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> 
> J' utilise l'appli Notability et je voudrais en sauvegarder les documents.
> ...



Sauvegarder ou synchroniser ? La synchro se fait par iCloud, dans ce cas tu peux retrouver tes notes sur différents devices pour peu que tu utilises le même compte iCloud.
Visiblement, pour la synchro il n’y a pas de dossier accessible dans iCloud Drive.

Ensuite tu as la sauvegarde automatique (sorte d’archivage) qui peut se faire sur Dropbox, OneDrive, GoogleDrive (mais pas iCloud). Là tu peux choisir le dossier où sont archivées les notes.


----------

